# the new bike build up topic



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry i had to do this guys. i deleted all of my attached images not knowing that it would erase even the images that i had put in the topics. 

well anyway, this is a pic of my bike before, and i will be posting pics of the progress. i got to work on it a little bit more today, but still need some more sanding to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ha ha, we posted at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Noe wheres the progess?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Get some pics up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the first pic of the sanding that i was doing. still not done. i'm going to the bare metal. i hate sanding


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

:0 u should of kept it street, it looked good the way it was :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2004, 07:56 PM
> *here is the first pic of the sanding that i was doing.  still not done.  i'm going to the bare metal.  i hate sanding
> [snapback]2480766[/snapback]​*



Yup, sanding really sucks. Did you decide what kind of tank you were going to do?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think it's gonna be just a regular tank, unless i get inspired to do something else.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

get inspired!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i am inspired, by Wimone's Lil Heartbreaker.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

even my 4 yr old daughter says """ooooooohhhhhhhhh"


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

u should try something like instead of making the sheet metal go behind the lower bar, put it in front to make it flare out more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't get it


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

me neither


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Ese Noe, I thought you were going to use stripper. Say bro did you finish your other bike. If so where's the pic?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was gonna use stripper, but i'm just gonna sand it myself. i the other bike is still not done. the front tank is done, but i'm slowly working on some rear skirts. i had put some on but i didn't like the way they came out so i took them off.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 8 2004, 08:09 AM
> *i was gonna use stripper, but i'm just gonna sand it myself.  i the other bike is still not done.  the front tank is done, but i'm slowly working on some rear skirts.  i had put some on but i didn't like the way they came out so i took them off.
> [snapback]2485425[/snapback]​*



ey noe,don't start more than you can handel homie! i would've finished the other one first,so you don't lose interest on it.might get too wrapped up in this one.GOOD LUCK with both!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what i was thinking also. on the other one i was still cutting out some skirts and trying to get them the way i want, but haven't done so. maybe i'll just leave it with only the front tank. what do you think?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ya you should leave the other one and make this one with skirts and a tank :dunno:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

we need pics noe


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so what's the update homie?


----------



## al the killer (Dec 11, 2004)

make a jesus bike noe, that would be a first...i think :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think it would be, but i have thought about it


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

maybe you coulduse the design i sent you! :thumbsup: 
if you don't,i might! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the thing is it's kind of hard to cut a curved line with metal cutting shears


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

grinder? if you dont got one just go to murrays auto or something and by a cheap $30


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 11 2004, 07:06 PM
> *i don't think it would be, but i have thought about it
> [snapback]2496778[/snapback]​*



maybe just a mural of him or god or something


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Dec 11 2004, 11:45 PM
> *grinder? if you dont got one just go to murrays auto or something and by a cheap $30
> [snapback]2497266[/snapback]​*



i don't think we have murray's auto down here


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey noe, if you have an auto zone there they lend out tools. Check to see if they have a grinder and they only as for a deposit which you get back when you return the tool.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

actually i do have a bunch fo tools and i've been using a power drill with the round sandpaper. i'll post pics tonight. i have also cut out the sheetmetal that i'm gonna use for the tanks.


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

thats gonna be a cool bike when it is done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hopefully it does


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 14 2004, 06:17 PM
> *hopefully it does
> [snapback]2507311[/snapback]​*



I dont know if you have a jig saw or a saber saw but it has made my life easyier. All you need is a metal cutting blade which are cheap at walmart. Ther has been a God themed bike but it was so long ago that I forgot what it looks like. It was in a LRB along time ago. Keep up the good work noe and dont give up.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks socios, i needed to hear that. i've just been so busy lately. last night i got home at 8:55pm from shopping with my wife. i don't feel like doing anything after that. but hopefully saturday i'll have all day to work on it. i'm sorry about not posting any pics, like i said, just been too busy. i won't dissapoint you guys


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just got home from wal-mart with some metal cutting blades. i'll be outside for a while cutting some stuff. post pics later, hopefully


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

hurry back and let us know what's up! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 16 2004, 06:33 PM
> *just got home from wal-mart with some metal cutting blades.  i'll be outside for a while cutting some stuff.  post pics later, hopefully
> [snapback]2514605[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man, didn't work. they kept falling off and never cut. i just tightened the screw on my shears and tried my best. here's some pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the piece that i'm gonna use for the tank. still haven't finished sanding, but I WILL!! (soon hopefully)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not bad for using shears huh?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

not bad noe! :thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Nice progress, how come you havent taken off that crank yet?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha,

for the silly reason i can't find the tool i need and don't feel like going to my aunt's house who lives 2 streets down from me


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

ride there


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why ride when i can drive or just run over there, and besides, my mountain bike is flat


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

who has a flat mountain bike? that must be hella tight.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have the flat mountain bike. i use that to stay in shape


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2004, 09:58 PM
> *i have the flat mountain bike.  i use that to stay in shape
> [snapback]2521056[/snapback]​*



so how's that bikini fitting noe? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just playing homie!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

by the way,how's the bike coming along? i hope better than the bikini! :biggrin:


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Bikini, who told you guys?? just kidding.

the bike is still there, but i'm gonna take a short cut. i got some paint stripper so i don't have to sand it. i just been getting home to late and haven't had time. i'm also working on my 16 inch bike. y'all remeber that one?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 24 2004, 01:36 PM
> *Bikini, who told you guys?? just kidding.
> 
> the bike is still there, but i'm gonna take a short cut.  i got some paint stripper so i don't have to sand it.  i just been getting home to late and haven't had time.  i'm also working on my 16 inch bike.  y'all remeber that one?
> [snapback]2539770[/snapback]​*



just make sure you take off all the residue from the stripper,or else you're gonna run into problems when you paint it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i've heard of that before, thanks


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the most recent pics i took earlier today


----------



## stingray al (Dec 26, 2004)

take that crank off you fool!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more, funny, the day before this pic was taken, snow covered all this grass


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stingray al_@Dec 26 2004, 09:01 PM
> *take that crank off you fool!
> [snapback]2544622[/snapback]​*


hahahhahaha


----------



## stingray al (Dec 26, 2004)

try and get the sheet metal as flush with the frame as possible, it will make it easier to get it nice, flat and smooth


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wow, you must be an expert at it


----------



## stingray al (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i put on one of the sides with the jb weld, the other side will be done today when i get home. i'll post pics later


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

nice progress noe.ABOUT DAMN TIME! :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin: j/k
looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just got home from wal-mart getting some more supplies, jb weld, bondo, and some sandpaper. i'm gonna do the other side of the tank now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the last for tonight, the right side is on with the jb weld and also the space behind the seat post


----------



## Hopper (Dec 28, 2004)

still havent taken off that crank, i'm ashamed of you.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

lol, what color is it gonna be. and no i didnt take the time to look through the rest of the topic.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm not sure of the color yet


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

i put my metal on the inside


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so did i, i like the way that looks instead of on the outside of the bars


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

pics?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what do you mean? there's pics there


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

oops sorry i though you said you were doing the other side :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

recent pics
first layer of bondo and then after sanding, still needs some more work, slowly but surely


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

and yes, the crank is still on there :biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Can't you get it off?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

lookin great noe :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

ey noe,looking good homie! :thumbsup: aren't you gonna put bondo on all the tank!? :dunno:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

did you paint the other frame that you bondoed before or did you re-do it?


----------



## Kanadian Kustoms (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 31 2004, 03:42 PM
> *ey noe,looking good homie! :thumbsup: aren't you gonna put bondo on all the tank!? :dunno:
> [snapback]2559977[/snapback]​*


i think some where else it said he wants the bars to show
good lookin so far :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You are really bringing back alot of memories. :tears: Takes me back to when I was working on mine.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kanadian Kustoms_@Dec 31 2004, 02:37 PM
> *i think some where else it said he wants the bars to show
> good lookin so far :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2560029[/snapback]​*


yeah,but a thin layer of bondo wouldn't hurt.just to ensure he gets the same result after the paint.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Dec 30 2004, 10:07 PM
> *Can't you get it off?
> [snapback]2558665[/snapback]​*



aren't you getting a little personal there? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 31 2004, 02:42 PM
> *ey noe,looking good homie! :thumbsup: aren't you gonna put bondo on all the tank!? :dunno:
> [snapback]2559977[/snapback]​*


yeah, but i want to get it round on the bars first then a thin layer on the rest to even it out.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys, i appreciate it.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Any more progress Noe?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, not yet, i've been busy putting some swings together for the kids, and it aint to hard, just takes a lot of time. i'm gonna try and work on it later today though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some new pics i took a little while ago. still needs a little work but i don't think it will take as long as the 16 inch frame.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

looking good, real good


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Decided on the color YET?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more, after filling in the holes and making the curve smoother


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about the color, i'm not sure yet


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Nice progress, but i'd like to know, hows the 16" bike comming along?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last pic before i went inside, i think it's a cool pic


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hahaha, i think the picture may be a tad big.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here it is. the 16 inch now has some rear skirts, not done though, still need a little bit more sanding and smoothing


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Cool stuff, but it looks like those skirts need some grinding.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that's one of the things i'm still working on


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

noe from Texas, I know you may have it all sanded already but have you tried using paint stripper? There's a product called Circa 1850 it works awsome no sanding ever again!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

never heard of it


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

That still doesnt mean you don't have to sand bondo? Holy crap do you have to sand bondo....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was thinking about that also.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Noe keep it up man


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work sir, kinda makes me wanna transform my bike........ No i have to keep it street custom  

anyone start moddin one of then new shwin chopper bikes yet?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

damn noe! looks like you been busy. looking good!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i finally just got the "ganas" to do it and went out and did it. i'm happy with the way it's coming out


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 3 2005, 09:07 AM
> *yeah, i finally just got the "ganas" to do it and went out and did it.  i'm happy with the way it's coming out
> [snapback]2566225[/snapback]​*


is a ''ganas" a tool you use to take out the crank?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your kidding right?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i haven't got those "ganas" yet :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

no i was j/p but whats a ganas? A prong is the tool you take a crank off with.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

"ganas" is a spanish word for willing to do, want to do, desire to do


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

cool

so did you get anymore progress?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm at work, lunch break, might work on it later when i get home


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## greg509 (Oct 29, 2004)

what does ttt stand for?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to the top of the forum


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 4 2005, 03:08 PM
> *to the top of the forum
> [snapback]2570667[/snapback]​*


in that case,here's a little bump homie! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

TO THE VERY TOP


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, i'm hoping the bondo will be done by next week sometime


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some pics from yesterday, 01-09-05


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice its looking very good so far for sure!


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

looks good


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Lookin good Noe


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

have you decided on a paint scheme yet? looking good homie!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys, i have an idea of the color i want, but not sure yet.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

WHATS THE UPDATE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no update yet. i know, i know, i take too long with my stuff. but i'm a husband and father, sometimes i just have other things to do. i might work on it later today, after my son's firtst basketball game


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

It's looking really great man, so smooth.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cist, here is the topic. everybody else, i have filled the bottom part of the tank and the space behind the seat post. pics when i get home.


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks noe! i've learned alot!
as soon as i can afford a new frame, i'll get one and try this myself!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think the hardest part is sanding it down so it can be even on both sides. this was the second time i do this so i'm no expert at it, but alright


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

hey noe. lookin good. what did u sand the chrome with to make the jb stick? when i tried mine, the jb just popped off. but im getting a welder with tax check


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

whats jb weld? is that some kind of super-strength putty?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

prety much jus superglue for metal


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

o ok nice! thanks..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks smooth homie can not wait till it is painted keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 17 2005, 09:45 PM
> *hey noe. lookin good. what did u sand the chrome with to make the jb stick? when i tried mine, the jb just popped off. but im getting a welder with tax check
> [snapback]2615212[/snapback]​*


first i sanded it, then i used the aircraft paint remover, then sanded it some more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where are we at on this project Mr. Magic Valley b.c. prez?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha, still working on it little by little.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

You started a bike club Noe?
Good job
When did you start it


And did you ever paint your sons 16" ?


----------



## mousin (Dec 17, 2004)

hey, i need some help noe, you used jb weld for bondoing the tank right? howd you do it, i need to run out and get some sheet metal, but i already got jb weld and bondo. some tips would help, thanks noe


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

yea either now or after the project is done, write a conclusion of using the jb weld.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Jan 25 2005, 11:34 PM
> *You started a bike club Noe?
> Good job
> When did you start it
> ...



yeah, i had been wanting to start the club for a while now but i was gonna wait till my bikes were done. but thanks to your president, it came out earlier than i wanted it to. but oh well.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt, i'll be posting more recent pics when i get home. 

someone was asking about bondo, so this might help also


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have an extra frame - any tips for a first timer?


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 16 2005, 05:31 PM
> *i have an extra frame - any tips for a first timer?
> [snapback]2735227[/snapback]​*


put it in slowly and wait till she ask for more


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 16 2005, 06:36 PM
> *put it in slowly and wait till she ask for more
> [snapback]2735247[/snapback]​*


only you ali :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 16 2005, 06:31 PM
> *i have an extra frame - any tips for a first timer?
> [snapback]2735227[/snapback]​*



be patient, don't expect to finish in one day. don't give up, try to lay the bondo as smooth as possible so sanding won't be too hard. take your time, don't rush

that's about it


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

new pics???

Come on noe we're dying :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 16 2005, 08:09 PM
> *only you ali  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2735831[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 16 2005, 08:36 PM
> *put it in slowly and wait till she ask for more
> [snapback]2735247[/snapback]​*


< me, a first timer? never- well only once-  im a pimp till tha end


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

after a few phone calls to ups and trying my hardest to be patient, i finally received 1 package so far, here's what was in there


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 17 2005, 07:38 PM
> *after a few phone calls to ups and trying my hardest to be patient, i finally received 1 package so far, here's what was in there
> [snapback]2740796[/snapback]​*


goin for the green and gold i see


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, just some little things in gold, not anything big, i like that look


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 17 2005, 06:38 PM
> *after a few phone calls to ups and trying my hardest to be patient, i finally received 1 package so far, here's what was in there
> [snapback]2740796[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice bars


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't like them when i first saw them but i do now


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice man...the handle bars look amazing....iv always wanted those ones...i was gonna built a all square twisted bike but i couldnt resist 
blue ice lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

blue ice is gone  :tears: 

now it's on to bigger & better things


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol i kno i just like bugging you...im sure this bikes gonna b pretty sweet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hope it is


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey noe...any more pics of the frames or ...any thing?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

when do u think ur gonna paint them?>


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

right now the frame is primered, that's all i can say for now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ohhh  got ya....well ill b waiting...img onna go do some work 2morrow at lunch on my frame...so hopefully i get some progress done

but i have no bondo  so im just gonna fix the front end so the forks will fit and so the head set will fit...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was gonna work on it today but i might not have time, some things came up.


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

guess who?


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magic Valley_@Feb 22 2005, 11:21 AM
> *guess who?
> [snapback]2761053[/snapback]​*


eddie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

eddie, come on man, look under my avatar


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2005, 11:49 AM
> *eddie, come on man, look under my avatar
> [snapback]2761167[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: its you? thought it might be, but eddie made a topic about it before of some shit....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, he had pm'd me about joining his club and i told NO! cause i was gonna start one. he said he'd keep it a secret but then he came out starting a topic about it cause he said i got him upset or something, anyways


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2005, 12:53 PM
> *yeah, he had pm'd me about joining his club and i told NO! cause i was gonna start one.  he said he'd keep it a secret but then he came out starting a topic about it cause he said i got him upset or something, anyways
> [snapback]2761177[/snapback]​*


Just ignore him. Everybody on FK figured he's just a little kid who wants attention and we're gonna let him say what he wants and let our bikes do the talking. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

[attachmentid=114225][attachmentid=114226]pics from last night, what y'all think?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

after silver base



[attachmentid=114227]
[attachmentid=114228]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

think i need to finally take that crank and sprocket off right?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

after peeling the tape

[attachmentid=114229]
[attachmentid=114230]
[attachmentid=114231]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i should be finished with the bike hopefully by this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Take off the crank cause you probably dont have any paint behind the sprocket. Why dont you chrome plate the cups for the crank and the fork bearings? I notice that alot of people just paint them. They come off right?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2005, 09:22 AM
> *Take off the crank cause you probably dont have any paint behind the sprocket. Why dont you chrome plate the cups for the crank and the fork bearings? I notice that alot of people just paint them. They come off right?
> [snapback]2770024[/snapback]​*


it isn't hard to take tem off. I wonder why they arent removed before paint myself.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey noe that frames lookin purdy good...for a sissy bar i say u get this one  i thikn it matches the handle bars better 

http://megalowrider.com/Item/S8991.htm


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've seen that sissy bar at the local bike shop and i was thinking of getting it. but like it says there, chrome on the sissy bar is average, it's not that good at all


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh that sucks....it would look pretty good though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i do like it though, it's about the same price locally. but i was thinking actually on getting a velour cruiser seat so i won't need a sissy bar.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhh got ya


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

hey noe are u going with gold plated parts cause if you go with chrome plated part is not going to look good you know what i mean

good job noe


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do custom auto and bike upholstery out of Texas(AUSTIN). 
I have pics to post but don't know how to get them from my digi. to
layitlow...If anyone can pm me some help I can post pic of some of my work..Thanks

Rob/unique27
Unique Custom Upholstery


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry double post :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2005, 04:39 PM
> *I do custom auto and bike upholstery out of Texas(AUSTIN).
> I have pics to post but don't know how to get them from my digi. to
> layitlow...If anyone can pm me some help I can post pic of some of my work..Thanks
> ...


hea send me some pics of your work to [email protected]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just finished painting it guys, i think it looks good. but you'll have to wait for pics till it's assembled, sorry. i still need the clear coat also


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hell, that thing looked good just with silver. nice job man.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, here's a sneak peak, still needs clear


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

NICE uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chiquito1228_@Feb 24 2005, 03:43 PM
> *hey noe are u going with gold plated parts cause if you go with chrome plated part is not going to look good you know what i mean
> 
> good job noe
> [snapback]2771833[/snapback]​*


most parts will be chrome, some small things will be gold


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my camera aint' the best and resizing the pics make it look a little weird


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2005, 06:52 PM
> *ok, here's a sneak peak, still needs clear
> [snapback]2773288[/snapback]​*


How many coats or paint are on there?


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

i though that the final color was going to be silver thats why i was saying that


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol yea me 2...i was like ...noe that silvers looking a little not like chrome lol.....it looks killer now though! two thumbs up....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks bad ass Noe :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i put a few coats of clear on it last night and to me it looks real nice. i'll try to get some pics tonight


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

maaaaan i cant wait to see that put together....it really puts the magic in magic vally lol  eh eh


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i can't wait to get home and put some more clear on it


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

oh goody!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

looks great :biggrin: 

cant wait to see it assembled.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks good but why wouldnt you take off the crank?


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

cos he's too lazy to go and get the tool.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

we need more pics Noe :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

today's pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good noe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie :thumbsup: what kiind of parts are you putting on it homie :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got some square twisted handlebars, square twisted forks, ducktail fenders, and some other stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 When can I send you my frame? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL

i amaze myself sometimes, j/k.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks bad ass Noe :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats lookin pretty shiny....i like it ....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

so noe did all ur parts arrive?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nope, i just got an email from the guy i bought my rims from, he just shipped them out today, the auction ended on february 7, 3 weeks ago. i'm just glad he finally replied to my emails. i'll have them by friday, by saturday i should take a test drive


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

niiiice good job on the paint also it looks professional


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, i also like the way it came out. i still want to put some more clear on it though, haha


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lmao cant get enough clear


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the main parts minus the rims


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

maaan its kinda like we traded dream bikes lol....i took the parts from ur icy blue ....and u took the parts i wanted to get but couldnt afford lol!

thats probly the main reason why i cant wait to see it done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's funny. hopefully i'll be cruising the streets this weekend


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 28 2005, 10:50 PM
> *the main parts minus the rims
> [snapback]2790506[/snapback]​*


is the sissy bar sqaure twisted too?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i might not be needing a sissy bar now, i'll probably be getting a 5 button cruiser seat


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 1 2005, 10:13 AM
> *i might not be needing a sissy bar now, i'll probably be getting a 5 button cruiser seat
> [snapback]2792303[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
I like the look of crusier seats on low lows but I like the sissybar look too because its classic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i agree, the sissy bar is classic but not too many bike out there have the cruiser seat so i want mine to have a different look


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

TTT for carlos


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now i have to wait till monday for my parts, ups messed up again


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lmao damn i was waiting for 2morrows test run(N)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me too, but i forgot about the seat, i should get that next wednesday and the rims on monday


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a month after the auction ended, i finally got my rims. included were 2 tires, i guess the guy felt bad about it taking so long


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

those r crazy i like them alot.....couldnt even wait to get them outta the box and u already got a picture lol  ull b stylin soon


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

what r u waiting on now? the seat?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, just the seat and tubes, that's about it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice ....only a few more days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 7 2005, 07:12 PM
> *a month after the auction ended, i finally got my rims.  included were 2 tires, i guess the guy felt bad about it taking so long
> [snapback]2821433[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Rims look good :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the assembly begins


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the finished product, i'ss just skip the assembly pics

i was supposed to get my seat today but it was not delivered to the shop, so hopefully tomorrow i'll be done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if i get my seat tomorrow i'll get some pics of it in the Texas sunshine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:O what thats so nice....have u taken it for a little spin at least?


i like how u mixed the gold n chrome parts...it blends well


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

shit iz boss


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i like mixing gold and chrome but i only like little things gold, not too much. like that it highlights the chrome better


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea for sure...do u hve gold mirrors 2? in the one pic it dosnt and i thikn it does in the other on


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys, i didn't really know how the parts were all gonna come out together, but i do like the way it came out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, 2 gold mirrors with green reflector


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

and the seat...whats it look like? velour?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some more


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this pic shows a little better


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

man that looks so nice....take some good pics so i can save one on my computer


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll get some better ones tomorrow when the sun is out


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

The bike looks great noe, Very nice job.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks babybikeboi


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Your bike looks good Noe, you should start showing it at carshows.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks bro.

march 20th will be the first show i attend with my bike. i just put it together this afternoon


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

LOOKS GREAT!

the only thing I recomend is gold twisted fender braces.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man we think alike. that's the next thing i'm gonna get.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks real nice Noe, Finally a happy ending for this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

yeah socios is right, i love the way that turned out, good luck at that show on the 20th :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice noe, one of the nicest ive seen on this site :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, And remember to take pictures of more than 4 bikes.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

bike looks very good Noe :thumbsup:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn - that's a clean ass ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Looks real nice Noe, Finally a happy ending for this topic.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2830866[/snapback]​*


yeah, it took a few months, but finally done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Mar 9 2005, 11:47 PM
> *Very nice noe, one of the nicest ive seen on this site :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2831049[/snapback]​*



thanks man, i appreciate it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Oh, And remember to take pictures of more than 4 bikes.
> [snapback]2831051[/snapback]​*


i will


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

[attachmentid=123254][attachmentid=123255][attachmentid=123258][attachmentid=123260]here's some pics from this morning and a pic of my seat. the seat will probably be re-upholstered in a different shade of green and some non-wavy velour


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

let me try that again


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice seat noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here they are again

[attachmentid=123297]
[attachmentid=123298]
[attachmentid=123300]
[attachmentid=123301]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

nice bike noe :thumbsup: 
I think some gold fender braces would really even the gold & chrome
nice seat too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

THAT'S THE NEXT THING ON MY LIST


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics from this afternoon with the seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 10 2005, 05:19 PM
> *pics from this afternoon with the seat
> [snapback]2835273[/snapback]​*


  What about the display? :0


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

kool!!!

You gotta make sure you re-cover that seat to match the bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i had planned on reupholstering the seat to plain green velour


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

it looks good noe 
hey noe do you have close picture of the tank


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

close ups are on page 11


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

whats wrong with the seat? i think it looks pretty good maybe if u put it all the way down it might look like it sits in the frame more or change it so it does...that would look pretty cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the thing is i have a gold seat post and i want it to show a little bit at least


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats what i thoguht u were trying to do


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

but why r u putting new material on the seat?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for one, i don't really like the wavy velour, and there is a darker green velour that i think matches better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 10 2005, 07:13 PM
> *but why r u putting new material on the seat?
> [snapback]2835854[/snapback]​*


New material will make it custom. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh ok i got ya  yea i got a blue velour seat with diamond stitchs and i dont really like it all that much...but i like just the normal velour seats


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the green i'm talking about.


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

damn noe that is a clean ass bike i love it alot i took some pics of my speker box i am making and the frame im gunna bondo but i cant get the pictures posted up on here but neways i think everybody should give noe 10 thumbs up for the nicest custom bike on here and he's the coolest guy on lay it low


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea that looks alot more like ur paint.....and carlos...thats probly the most positive thing ever said on LIL lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0 :0 me!
:tears: :tears: thanks carlos
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Orale Noe it looks great. I have one comment and I don't mean to be negative, but I am not feeling the petals bro. They look like regular black pedals. Other than that that is a clean bike great job. Laters Vato.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Mar 10 2005, 09:26 PM
> *damn noe that is a clean ass bike i love it alot i took some pics of my speker box i am making and the frame im gunna bondo but i cant get the pictures posted up on here but neways i think everybody should give noe 10 thumbs up for the nicest custom bike on here and he's the coolest guy on lay it low
> [snapback]2835927[/snapback]​*


Definitaly, he never got in a fight with anyone on here or never got in an arguement :thumbsup: that's what counts and that's how you earn respect


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Mar 10 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Orale Noe it looks great.  I have one comment and I don't mean to be negative, but I am not feeling the petals bro.  They look like regular black pedals.  Other than that that is a clean bike great job.  Laters Vato.
> [snapback]2836270[/snapback]​*


I got a pair of chrome twisted pedals for you, check it out:

cheap, NO Reserve :biggrin: 


Twisted Pedals


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cool bro :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey litorube, that's funny man. i actually forgot about some new pedals until i was putting it together i remembered. i will get some new ones though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for offering your pedals johnny, but i'm actually looking for square twisted pedals.

and thanks for the comments about me


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

No problem just trying to help you out


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i've had arguements with noe


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL ray u have only been on here since february and ur already getting into arguments thats shameful bro "PIMP"


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

ray has been LIL for much much much much longer, only with different names


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

save the pics guys cause i'm gonna be deleting them to make room for others


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

got all the pics i wanted  .... how is ur sons bike comming along?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

uh, i can't say right now


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol come on noe...did u finish ur frame b4 his? unless hes beside you now and its a suprise and i almost ruined it or something so ill just let u do ur thing lol....good luck


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a good buddy might do some serious custom body work on it, i'm still undecided though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2005, 07:21 PM
> * What about the display?  :0
> [snapback]2835285[/snapback]​*


i went shopping for a display tonight. i can't believe my wife was actually helping pick the right colors and supplies. she's never been against my hobbies, but now she's supporting me and helping me, que mas quiero? man i love her


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 12 2005, 11:54 PM
> *i went shopping for a display tonight.  i can't believe my wife was actually helping pick the right colors and supplies.  she's never been against my hobbies, but now she's supporting me and helping me, que mas quiero?  man i love her
> [snapback]2844074[/snapback]​*


Do you mean she has always been against your hobbies?¿ Or was that how you meant to say it :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just like it says, she was never against it, but now she's helping me. i guess it was like she was neutral, not for it not against it


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

hey im a new 1 at this to 
i am going 2 b doin a custom frame any capping behind seat and behind the cranck just wanted 2 no 
do u weld a bit of metal in den bondo ? not shore thanxz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah let me see if i have any pictures and i'll post them in a little bit


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

thanxz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is another bike i have. i actually used jb weld

you don't need that much, but i guess i was a little excited


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then you put some bondo over it. it should be easy to get it even


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Do u have any more pics of that frame Noe :biggrin: is that u ridin ur bike in ur Avatar uffin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

THANXZ DAT HELP ! 
i understand now


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Noe sorry for posting this in your post but these parts are ending in like 15 mins and my topic got moved:

4 20" Fender Braces

Blue Mirrors

Handle Grips


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 12 2005, 09:54 PM
> *i went shopping for a display tonight.  i can't believe my wife was actually helping pick the right colors and supplies.  she's never been against my hobbies, but now she's supporting me and helping me, que mas quiero?  man i love her
> [snapback]2844074[/snapback]​*


I know what your talking about. I have people that have never really supported me just come out of the blue and say"hey why dont you do this" or "I have an Idea for this". Cant beat a wife like that.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, she told me this morning that she can't stop thinking about trying to do something with mirrors for the display, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

hey noe, bike looks really nice, well done.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks ali?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

sure why not, i have seen the light, jesus is wonderful.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

???????????????^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

all hail lowriderbikes


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Mar 13 2005, 04:27 PM
> *all hail lowriderbikes
> [snapback]2845543[/snapback]​*


fine by me


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i knew getting a bike would knock some sence into him  jk jk


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

feel the love


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics of me riding my bike, it's smoother than before and seat is more comfortable

what the heck, make fun of me all you want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 13 2005, 05:56 PM
> *pics of me riding my bike, it's smoother than before and seat is more comfortable
> 
> what the heck, make fun of me all you want
> [snapback]2846648[/snapback]​*



:0 Just make sure not to scratch it before the show. :nono:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

is it harder to ride with the seat right over the pedals rather then the back of the banana seat?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2005, 08:00 PM
> *:0 Just make sure not to scratch it before the show.  :nono:
> [snapback]2846669[/snapback]​*


i was afraid of that but luckily nothing happened


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 13 2005, 08:04 PM
> *is it harder to ride with the seat right over the pedals rather then the back of the banana seat?
> [snapback]2846690[/snapback]​*


it does feel different but i ain't that tall at all so it didn't make a big difference


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say Noe what kind of paint did you use again? The color and brand. Thanks Ruben


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i used Dupli-Color Emerald Green metallic, over a silver and black base


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Orale Thanks bro.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dupli-color is sold at wal-mart, auto zone, o' reilly's. i think o'reilly's has a larger selection though, that's where i got mine


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

hey wutup noe so someone tells me u used jb weld for ur tank what is that is that some kind of putty or something never seen it before and how do u put it on ur bike is it really messy is it hard to put on etc.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics of the display?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

of course i have pics, but i'm at work now buddy, i'll email them to you. but like i said, it's nothing special. just a few mirrors and some fabric. i'll make a better one after this sunday's show


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

The bike turned out aweosme man very good job


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the show i'll be at sunday, march 20th,

my first showing[attachmentid=127039]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey bro Good luck at that show.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, the girl that gives out the registrations says there are not too many bikes, that could be good and bad though


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2005, 02:18 PM
> *of course i have pics, but i'm at work now buddy, i'll email them to you.  but like i said, it's nothing special.  just a few mirrors and some fabric.  i'll make a better one after this sunday's show
> [snapback]2858682[/snapback]​*


post them up!... whenever you get home


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll be home in about 1 hour, but i don't want to post pics. it's not all that, plus the pictures make it look worse


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2005, 12:42 PM
> *this is the show i'll be at sunday, march 20th,
> 
> my first showing[attachmentid=127039]
> [snapback]2859337[/snapback]​*


Good luck at the show homie. First show is going to be hard especially since you are going by yourself. Keep you head up and take plety of bottled water.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks socios, i'm actually excited to go and check it out. i'm gonna be there all day and i'll post pictures that same day, guaranteed


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i member my 1st show it fun so i hope you have fun.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I haven't been to real show yet, just some gatherings at the market square with muscle cars some ricers 2 lowriders (64 Impala & 82 Regal)
my bike and old folkies with their schwinn cruisers
I hope you have fun & win something noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 16 2005, 02:28 PM
> *thanks socios, i'm actually excited to go and check it out.  i'm gonna be there all day and i'll post pictures that same day, guaranteed
> [snapback]2859772[/snapback]​*


*

:0*


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

good luck at tha show Noe :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

WOw that bike looks AWesome! Good luck at that show buddy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bad news guys, something has come up and i might not be able to make the show
   :
:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what happen homie :0


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

are u serious noe whats happened


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

are u serious noe whats happened


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nothing serious


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

just go to the early mass :dunno:
jp hope you get to go, I mostly would like to see the pics lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2005, 02:26 PM
> *nothing serious
> [snapback]2864899[/snapback]​*


What happened Noe? Did you get my email?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2005, 05:45 PM
> *What happened Noe? Did you get my email?
> [snapback]2865247[/snapback]​*


for my eyes only ....

yeah i got it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2005, 05:15 PM
> *for my eyes only ....
> 
> yeah i got it
> [snapback]2865780[/snapback]​*



What did you think?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2005, 06:34 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2866131[/snapback]​*


I will show you another pic later.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just got my registration form, the show is on!!


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Estodo Noe!! Once again Good Luck. Hey you and socios need to quite keeping secrets. No te creas Vato. Hey Socios I know you got something that's going to kick A$$ on your mind.  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Mar 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Estodo Noe!!  Once again Good Luck.  Hey you and socios need to quite keeping secrets.  No te creas Vato.  Hey Socios I know you got something that's going to kick A$$ on your mind.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869663[/snapback]​*


Como siempre.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

[attachmentid=128309]here's the form, i'm gonna go turn it in after work


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: good luck at tha show Noe uffin:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say Noe is that show in your home town or in a close by town?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all the cities down here are separated by a street because it's growing so fast. but it's in the city south of where i live


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2005, 06:40 PM
> *all the cities down here are separated by a street because it's growing so fast.  but it's in the city south of where i live
> [snapback]2870160[/snapback]​*


yeah in religon we were talkin about our city (Windsor) and I said only like 100,000 people live in windsor and the teacher said no were up 250,000 I mean I don't check up on the population everyday but damn!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^
population is up to 50,000 where i live, up from 29,000 ten years ago, that's almost double


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

noe, did you use Duplicolor spray paint? it looks good!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, metallic emerald green over a silver and black base


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all pics will be deleted soon guys, save what you want


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

why u deletein them :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need more space to post other stuff


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they are all gone now, but i still have them if anyone needs them


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

what pics are u gunna be posting


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------

